# Exporting car from UAE to UK



## Esskiboy (Feb 13, 2015)

Afternoon

I would appreciate if you guys could give me some advice on this subject area as I have a few questions.

Looking to export a car from the UAE to the UK - I can arrange the shipping etc as I am in the field already so logistics is OK - having said that if any of you out there can recommend some good companies then feel free to let me know so I can make enquiries with them.

My main questions relate to:

1) Purchasing the car without an emirates ID - I heard you need emirates ID to buy a car however I only want to export it and have no intention of driving the car in the UK so is there a way to do this?

2) If the above can be done then is the process of de registration still the same - head down to RTA and submit paperwork/money to get the license plate taken off,blue plates on then drive/trailer it to the port.

Any help would be great.

Thanks


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

As far as I am aware you need to be a UAE resident to buy a car here and pretty much do anything to that car such as de-registering it.


----------



## webmongaz (Feb 2, 2011)

Why are you doing this and why will you not drive it in the UK!?


----------



## Moe78 (Oct 29, 2010)

Maybe it's a classic or race car?


----------



## Racing_Goats (Sep 5, 2015)

I assume he meant no intention of driving it in the UAE..


----------



## LesFroggitts (Dec 30, 2013)

I also hope the OP has taken into account the changes necessary to get it registered in the UK - speedo being one of the first things I can think of, then emissions etc. does the car have a 'cat'? etc. etc.


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

Left hand drive vehicles in the UK are pretty rare for obvious reasons.

This car must be really special.


----------



## webmongaz (Feb 2, 2011)

I really hope it is something special and not a Dodge Charger!


----------



## Esskiboy (Feb 13, 2015)

Racing_Goats said:


> I assume he meant no intention of driving it in the UAE..


@Racing_Goats -> typo on my side meant to say UAE


----------



## The Rascal (Aug 6, 2014)

You don't need an Emirates ID to purchase a car, just to register it - there is a subtle difference.


----------



## Racing_Goats (Sep 5, 2015)

Last time I bought a used car here was in September 2015 - tasjeel wouldn't accept passport, only EID. But of course that could vary between staff and days of the week..

Presumably to export any car someone would have to be able to prove ownership - a bill of sale might work if it was deregistered to a transfer certificate (or brand new and not registered yet), as if for export between Emirates.


----------

